

Show HN: Continuum Timeline Visualisation Tool - adotify
http://continuum.a-dot.co.uk/

======
adotify
Hey all,

Was digging through some old code libraries and found a prototype i built
about 5 years ago for timeline visualisation (the demo uses classical music
data) during my time at the university of southampton (UK).

Its was for a paper that i co-wrote i think for the UIST conference in Rhode
Islande (2007)... <http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1294229>

Anyway, thought it may be interesting for some people.. it still works pretty
well, although was never actually finished, and was quite advanced at the time
as it is entirely rendered using the CANVAS tag..

------
waldr
Interesting concept.. why did it not continue?

I took a look at the paper, and noticed there was something about rendering
the relationships between bits of data, but cant see that anywhere?

~~~
adotify
Not sure why it didn't continue, it was one of those things that just got put
to one side and never really picked up again.

The relationships thing never made it to the second prototype.. The first
prototype did have it in, in fact here is a crazy picture which shows what
happens if you were to turn the detail up to full in that version:

<http://continuum.a-dot.co.uk/continuum.png>

Not sure if that level of detail was very useful, but the idea was to try and
explore the various relationships in the data. The detail sliders changed what
information is shown based on domain experts prioritizing the data in each
facet. We also did a bit of work into auto generating this priority rating,
but that never made it into the prototype.

